# Cooter at 22 days-still won't drink water



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

I have had no luck in getting Cooter to drink out of a cup or container. As requested here is the latest Cooter picture, and his water shot glass and his other water dish ( a custard ramekin) He is getting his water in his formulas but he HAS to learn to do this on his own - all of my attempts to guide his beak have been futile - he wants nothing to do with it - splashing and turning his head away, no matter what the water temperature is Any help or advice would be appreciated. Thanks 
View attachment 16216

View attachment 16217

View attachment 16218


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Maureen, 



Well...he DOES look Strong Willed even in the images!


Feed and Water containers look good...


When wishing to guide their Beak for them to drink...one is best to get them 'Nuzzling' first.


One can use wet Finger Tip pads for transfering slight Water to the Beak, so in 'Nuzzling' they will be getting a inty bit of Water also, giving them a cue as to it being an invitation for Drinking proper.

I do this all the time but it is hard to describe fully...


Can you get him 'Nuzzling' into your Finger Tips?


Were you able to locate a safe place where Wild Pigeons graze, for him to have supervised social occasions with them?


Phil
Lv


----------



## Budd (Jul 20, 2010)

Put some seeds in the water bowl that float. Works sometimes. That way the pigeon will get some water with it's seed.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Is he eating seed on his own?


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

He is eating and drinking on his own - he still gets some formula, but at 27 days now he turns up his nose at it just as often as he wants it. He eats 30-50 thawed peas and corn twice a day and has his seed mix ( that I am picking out all of the cracked corn that I can see)with a bit of budgie grit with oyster shells in it, and he is drinking, or he would be severely dehydrated by now. I caught him at his water dish once and he just sort of sauntered away with a "what? "nothing to see here" kind of attitude.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just my 2 cents, but sounds like he will do fine with just his seeds/grains and water. 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just to mention. The grit and oyster shell should be in separate dishes. He can take it when he needs it. Not mixed in with the food. Well if the water is going down, then he must be drinking it. I agree with Shi. Don't think he needs to be fed the formula.


----------



## Budd (Jul 20, 2010)

Is Cooter your only pigeon? My young pigeons that didn't drink water had to learn to drink by watching my adult birds drink water from the bowl. The young ones always seem to copy what the adults do. That's been my observation.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Good news...IMHO 22 days old was a bit young to be worrying about him independently drinking...27 days old is pretty good actually.


----------

